# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Pil,bruinverlies en niet ongesteld.

## kona81

Hallo,

Ik neem al ongeveer 7 jaar de pil. (triodene)
Ik heb zaterdag mijn laatste pil genomen en normaal ben ik dan dinsdag ongesteld. Is altijd zo geweest, heel soms is woensdag.
Nu zijn we al donderdag en nog steeds niet ongesteld.
Heb bij het begin van mijn pil, na een drietal dagen, bruinverlies gekregen.
Dit heeft meer dan een week geduurd en ergens in het midden van mijn pil, een beetje bloedverlies. Ook veel last gehad van witverlies.
Nu niks, geen witverlies meer, geen bruinverlies en geen bloed!
Heb vandaag test gedaan en ik ben niet zwanger.
Als ik nu niet ongesteld word, mag ik dan zondag gewoon weer met de pil beginnen? of doe ik best eerst nog een test?

Kan er mij iemand hier meer over vertellen? :Confused: 

Alvast bedankt iedereen!

Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Je kunt zondag gewoon weer gaan slikken...maar de kans bestaat dat je bij je volgende 'inname-cyclus' een doorbraakbloeding krijgt,doordat je nu niet ongesteld bent geworden...
Ik zou even contact opnemen met je huisarts..wat je het beste kan doen!

Sterkte

----------


## kona81

Hallo,

Ik heb bloed laten trekken en ben niet zwanger.
Ben gewoon terug met mijn pil mogen beginnen.
Tot nu toe nog geen bloedingen.

Alvast bedankt voor de reactie.
groeten

----------

